# Expense



## postman (12 Mar 2021)

Being a Yorkshireman I am careful with money.But a decision has been made ,we need all the major Windows replacing,this recent lot of high winds has made the blinds dance,the seals seem to be shot to pieces.I'll be back after a good cry.It might mean a lot of decorating afterwards also,oh blast.


----------



## JhnBssll (12 Mar 2021)

Theyre certainly not cheap, but will likely lower your energy bills slightly to offset at least some of the expense. I had my front windows replaced recently and the fitters did an excellent job with no redecorating required at all but I guess it depends how easily the old windows come out.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (12 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Being a Yorkshireman I am careful with money.But a decision has been made ,we need all the major Windows replacing,this recent lot of high winds has made the blinds dance,the seals seem to be shot to pieces.I'll be back after a good cry.It might mean a lot of decorating afterwards also,oh blast.



You should consider simply bricking up the window openings to save on future expense.


----------



## mikeIow (12 Mar 2021)

We did ours a few years back....made a massive difference to both the noise & of course warmth inside. Easier to clean too (I assume you don't *pay* for a window cleaner!) - ours open then can slide to be able to reach the outside for cleaning from the inside, if you know what I mean.

I know you're Yorkshire, but don't necessarily go for the cheapest available....we went with Evolution Storm, white inside, cream outside (as per original wooden ones).


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2021)

SWMBO ordered windows, and two bathrooms, done whilst I was incapacitated following my operation in 2017.

However, the cost of it was covered from her redundancy when Leeds Community NHS made their senior clinicians redundant (illegally imo and also one of their HR managers) with a big pay-out to keep them quiet as they were replaced with newly-qualified staff. Hers was modest compared to some, but still paid for our 2016 South Africa/Swaziland 4-week volunteering trip, windows, bathrooms and enough to set her own business up.


----------



## Sharky (12 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> You should consider simply bricking up the window openings to save on future expense.


That'll save on your Window Tax bill as well!


If they ever reintroduce it.


----------



## sheddy (12 Mar 2021)

Go local, not the well known Nationals


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2021)

Cling film and blue tack will save you money


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2021)

To save money you could buy one of those polycarbonate greenhouse kits and trim the panels to fit.


----------



## Sharky (12 Mar 2021)

Good job I was paying attention during French lessons

Fermez la fenetre
Silver Plate


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

Don't, what ever you do, get in one of the big companies. Right sharks. Get quotes from a local company. We had three companies round, the big company rep wouldn't leave, was at out house nearly two hours. Their 'initial' price was four times the local company, but if we signed there and then, we could have it for only twice the price of the local business. Had to kick him out of the house in the end.

The local company literally measured up and left. Dropped off a quote a couple of days later. We went with them. We still call them back now if we need anything doing - right on lockdown last year one of the kitchen windows smashed for no reason. As soon as they could, they came out and took the window pane out to re-use the plastic 'bar' on the inside - back within an hour with a new pane.


----------



## contadino (12 Mar 2021)

We're having all of ours done but due to Covid they're being done in 3 phases. Phase 2 due to be fitted in 3 weeks includes a bay window, and new front door and sidelight. Residence 9's https://www.residencecollection.co.uk/products/residence-9/ Amazing windows, make a huge difference, but ruddy nora they cost a pretty penny!


----------



## HMS_Dave (12 Mar 2021)

You buy one, you get one free... I say you buy one you get one free....

Safestyle. 0800-wechargedoubleforourwindows


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Mar 2021)

There is a huge variation in the quality of dg windows. I had a house done by Zenith and negotiated a massive discount but it was a game of poker. 
Reputable local companies can match or exceed the quality and dont load such big profit margins that you have to chip away.


----------



## Drago (12 Mar 2021)

+1 for avoiding the big name firms.

Some years ago we got a quote to redo Drago towers in UPVC. From a big name that rhymes with Anglian Windows A chance conversation put us in touch with a local firm that them in UPVC but also an aircraft grade of duralumin, all powder coated in the colour if our choice (ie, white!)

Stunning quality, the fit and finish is just astonishing. More secure and resistant to scum with jemmy bars, and not being UPVC means the frames are slim and svelte so the glass is a couple of inches latger in each dimension and don't yellow or become indellibly grimy with age.

For less than half the price of the big firm, and none of the shyster " sign now for a cheap deal, and i'll then pretend to phone the workshop and give them the dimensions so you feel that youre locked into the deal" bullpois.


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Mar 2021)

At some point we will have to swap out ours as well. It will cost a small fortune as we have a lot of windows. 31 to be exact  . Not even added in the doors yet of which that would be 3 ! Fook anyone want a kidney


----------



## shep (12 Mar 2021)

And keep away from that plastic shyte if your house has any character.


----------



## gbb (13 Mar 2021)

Swings and roundabouts. Ours were done by Safestyle 25 years ago,11 windows, 2 doors, all fitted in one day. The doors were replaced a couple years ago and tbf, one window doesn't seal as it should but 25 years is pretty good going in my book.
The pricing tactics are stupid though, starting at silly prices and you have to whittle it down to suit your budget, it's a bit of a silly game. There again, ours started at stupid money but eventually cost less that £3k...but maybe the quality falls as the price does, maybe the stupid prices quoted at first would have given much better locks and materials.


----------

